# what us the story with black mold in buildings?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I am checking apartments and noticed that some are infested with some sort of ugly black mold
Saw this at Trident Grand

Sort of black wet powder that can be wiped out

Looks like it may be dangerous to health

Did not see any at the JRB buildings but saw it at several,of the recently built towers together with water cobdebsation at tge roof and AC vents

???


----------



## hlc (Aug 23, 2011)

ipguy said:


> I am checking apartments and noticed that some are infested with some sort of ugly black mold
> Saw this at Trident Grand
> 
> Sort of black wet powder that can be wiped out
> ...


It's probably down to the high humidity and low airflow of a little used room.
I think once a place is 'lived in' it doesn't appear as much.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I would steer clear of any building that has any kind of obvious defects or condensation problems. It is simply too much headache to sort out anything here and with so many other apartments in good, livable condition, you should simply extend your search to cover other buildings.

Landlords are also quite reluctant to offer any sort of help once they have your cheques, so again, unless you're prepared to deal with a mould issue, I would steer clear.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Hic
At Trident Grand the mould was all over the ceiling in the elevator hallways and I noticed it in several floors Large water drops were hanging from all AC vents
The apartments were not too bad but the elevator atea was really bad

I really like the building and the location but hate the mould


----------



## SPM (Sep 17, 2011)

I live in an apartment in TECOM (opposite media city) 
I was on holidays for a month and returned a few days ago
While away there was a problem with the AC pipes having condensation and with the AC turned off my entire apartment got covered in mould - almost everything was affected. My couch cover, bedsheets, pillow and worst affected was all my shoes and my backpack - I had to throw out 2 IKEA bookshelves, IKEA coffee table and IKEA TV cabinet! Ikea furniture is cheap chipboard and it loves the bottom unlaminated part of IKEA furniture - its taken 4 days to clean my apartment and remove all the mould and throw all ikea furniture away!

Anyone who lives in an apartment should leave AC on low when going away or have a friend turn AC on for few days week to air the place out 

I thought maybe id move out - looked at other apartments in my building and all of the other apartments are rank! Walls are all crumbling from excess moisture - damp smell - and black mould stuff on bathroom benches 

Main point.... If you live in apartment and go away on holidays leave the AC on for few days
Main point 2..... If you see any mould run away! Dont move into any place with signs of mould or excess moisture! it gets everywhere (ducts and roof) and its very hazardous to ur health!

I also read this and thought it was interesting:
It will happen in an apartment and not a villa due to the a/c chiller being connected to all the apts through a central system. If you have chilled air in the system and hot humid air in the apartment, the combination will cause mould and mildew. Doesn't normally happen in a villa.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story and experience
I am renting at Amwaj in JBR and there does not seem to be a mold problem there or in Rimal where I have friends
Do not think you can turn of the AC completely either. Something will be blowing even if you turn off the AC or do not pay the bills. Once they turn off the chiller for non payment for two days during summer but the apartment did not get hot.

I saw on the Discovery channel that Dubai would be covered in black mold weeks after power was turned off. It was a program about earth without humans


----------

